# Lobophylla



## Eric Muehlbauer (Dec 14, 2008)

Here is my Lobophylla...its the largest coral in my tank. I've had it for quite a few years and its gotten pretty large. There is also a branch of Montipora digitata in the picture. Take care, Eric


----------



## Rick (Dec 14, 2008)

Pretty cool Eric. It's been years since I did the aquarium gig. What's the life support system for your tank?


----------



## P-chan (Dec 15, 2008)

So cool!!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Dec 15, 2008)

Very simple....an Aquaclear 300, with only carbon, no other filter media....a Remora skimmer, a maxijet 1200 for circulation...sandbed about 3" deep. That's it......Eric


----------



## NYEric (Dec 17, 2008)

Your lighting looks pretty good.


----------



## Rick (Dec 17, 2008)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> Very simple....an Aquaclear 300, with only carbon, no other filter media....a Remora skimmer, a maxijet 1200 for circulation...sandbed about 3" deep. That's it......Eric



What's your water exchange rate?

Is the skimmer a venturi type? How was it sized relative to the total tank size?


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 17, 2008)

Cool!!! Very weird shape!!!!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Dec 17, 2008)

Don't know the exchange rate...the skimmer isn't a venturi...I think its a countercurrent. The basic Remora skimmer...rated for 100 gal, which means that its really more suited to tanks my size (55 gal). Its generally considered the best skimmer in its price range (usually about $130 now...less when I bought it). I don't get much skimate overall...don't have to woory about overflowing. Take care, Eric


----------

